# Finally getting my tiel



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

So excited the breeder has eggs we will truly have a baby that we will be able to bind with from birth. Were hoping for a boy but whatever we end up is fine. We will be going in once a week to bond and feed it till he/she is ready to come home. The breeder said eggs will hatch in a few weeks so we have 12+ weeks to prepare for our new addition.:baby::whoo:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Lillahine said:


> So excited the breeder has eggs we will truly have a baby that we will be able to bind with from birth. Were hoping for a boy but whatever we end up is fine. We will be going in once a week to bond and feed it till he/she is ready to come home. The breeder said eggs will hatch in a few weeks so we have 12+ weeks to prepare for our new addition.:baby::whoo:


How exciting...I love my tiel, and I am sure you will love your's too. Can't wait till you start showing us some pic's...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Jonah said:


> How exciting...I love my tiel, and I am sure you will love your's too. Can't wait till you start showing us some pic's...


I second Randy's tiel fondness and anticipation of your tiel's homecoming, Jessica. Congratz!


----------



## maryellen (Dec 29, 2014)

I have one too , she is a doll and her breeder hand fed her as well


----------

